# köln computerprobleme



## JanoschART (26. August 2008)

hi
ich bin studierender in köln und habe arge probleme meinen rechner zum laufen zu bringen bzw es geht garnicht -.-! ich weiss nicht ob das an den festplatten liegt oder am motherboard aber da fährt nix richtig hoch.
ich wollte einfach mal fragen ob mir jemand aus köln evtl für ein paar bier helfen kann?
ich kann mir einen computerladencheck leider nicht leisten und brauche meinen rechner.
würde mich freuen wenn sich jemand bei mir meldet.
meine mail ist multimanyasoft@web.de
lg


----------



## finnex (28. August 2008)

hallo,
ich wohne zwar nicht in Köln aber vielleicht kan ich dir auch so helfen.

Siehst du gar kein Bild mehr? Wenn ja kann man schon mal die Festplatte (höchstwarscheinlich) ausschließen.

Drehen sich noch die Lüfter am Computer?
Piepst er beim Hochfahren?

Was für Computerteile sind verbaut --> Handbuch?

Wenn du dies alles mal beantwortest kann ich dir vielleicht weiter helfen.


MfG Finnex


----------

